# KxK 8 string runs spec thread



## elq

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/191338-kxk-8-run-s-gauging-interest.html


Hollowway asked for a spec thread, here it is 


I'm ordering an 8DC, specs as follows:


Mahogany Body and Neck
Bubinga Top
Ebony Fretboard
Semi-hollow with an f-hole
Oil finish
Stainless frets
low output and jazzy KxK pickups
12th fret area inlay as on my pending 7DC

I'm probably going to tune this guitar in Major 3rds, at least for a while.


----------



## thrsher

As soon as its finalized..ill leave post it up


----------



## thrsher

deposit in

alder body/maple neck
Buckeye burl top
stripped ebony fingerboard
clear gloss finish
dimarzio pickups

Elg got me to thinking about a 12th fret area inlay as well. i dont know what i would really do though, but i have always liked just that


----------



## mphsc

thrsher said:


> deposit in
> 
> alder body/maple neck
> Buckeye burl top
> stripped ebony fingerboard
> clear gloss finish
> dimarzio pickups
> 
> Elg got me to thinking about a 12th fret area inlay as well. i dont know what i would really do though, but i have always liked just that



I'm waiting to hear back, but did you get your top & what's stripped ebony? Aesthetics only?


----------



## thrsher

im supplying the top wood. 

striped ebony is just ebony not stained, so you can see the natural grain.


----------



## mphsc

Thanks man, we've shot one email back & forth. So is it more like Madagascar ebony visually? I see some acoustics use it for the back when doing a general search.

Specs I talked were:


Alder Wings and Maple Neck-thru
Bubinga Top but I want a Redwood Burl (I asked, waiting on reply)
Ziricote Fretboard (striped Ebony sounds cool though)
Oil finish
Stainless frets
KxK pickups wound to BK Painkiller resistance
off-set dots or wood blocks, depends on the fretboard wood.


----------



## mphsc

techno - you getting an 8 as well? I shot mightisright a pm about getting in on it, trying to spread the love.


----------



## technomancer

mphsc said:


> techno - you getting an 8 as well? I shot mightisright a pm about getting in on it, trying to spread the love.



Probably not though I am tempted... depends on what happens in the next couple weeks. I've realized that while 8s are cool, I play 7s and 6s WAY more often. I do have to admit the thought of an 8 Scale version of the Grape 8 is appealing (either in the same purple or blue)

Also cleaned up my bitching, not the place for it


----------



## mphsc

Deposit sent!

Specs


Alder Wings and Maple Neck-thru
Redwood Burl
Ziricote Fretboard, still undecided here
Oil finish
Stainless frets
KxK custom pickups
off-set dots or wood blocks, depends on the fretboard wood.
If I get the Ziricote the inlays will have to be so that they do not take away from the wood. Suggestions?

I've realized that in a dark room I cannot see the top abalone dots on my 7FF, so I may request white dots.


----------



## morgdav

KxK 8 Scale
25.5&#8221;-28&#8221; Scale
Mahogany Neck-thru (oiled)
Mahogany Body (carve2)
Mahogany Truss Rod + Electronic Covers
Ebony Fretboard
24 Stainless Steel Frets
KxK Pickups (wound similar to BKP Aftermath)
1 Volume, 1 Push-Pull Tone, 3 Way
Dunlop Flush-mount Strap-Loc
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Black Hardware
Engraged KxK Logo (no inlay)
Semi-Transparent Black Finish (face of body, trussrod cover + headstock only)
Satin Finish


----------



## thrsher

well rob got my top wood today and it came damaged...


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> well rob got my top wood today and it came damaged...



WHAT?! That's terrible! Did you have it shipped directly or was it from you? Was it insured?


----------



## thrsher

i had it shipped to rob and it was shipped from the same state he is in! i don't believe it was insured but even so, getting UPS to reimburse, i have a better chance of getting a guitar from Sherman! i am going back and forth with the supplier right now, he has agreed to send me another slab, so we will see. rob also believes the current slab might still be usable.


----------



## technomancer

thrsher said:


> i had it shipped to rob and it was shipped from the same state he is in! i don't believe it was insured but even so, getting UPS to reimburse, i have a better chance of getting a guitar from Sherman! i am going back and forth with the supplier right now, he has agreed to send me another slab, so we will see. rob also believes the current slab might still be usable.



That's a bummer 

Glad it sounds like it's going to work out ok though


----------



## mphsc

thrsher said:


> i had it shipped to rob and it was shipped from the same state he is in! i don't believe it was insured but even so, getting UPS to reimburse, i have a better chance of getting a guitar from Sherman! i am going back and forth with the supplier right now, he has agreed to send me another slab, so we will see. rob also believes the current slab might still be usable.



Damn brotha, hope it works out. Maybe you could use that wood for another part of the build, or another build altogether. 

On another note: I'm still working the woods in my head.

Alder Wings and Maple Neck-thru
Redwood Burl Top, matching headstock
Purple heart fretboard, if not some good figured ziricote or bocote, cocobolo or snakewood. I want something warm with good horiz striping. Input?
Inlay for sure if I go Purple Heart.
Oil finish
Pickups: I'm so torn here as well. I was originally thinking KxK wound to Bk Painkiller specs, but I was going Lundgren on another build I never started. Tthen agian I heard great things about the D Activators & Lace. I play heavy melodic metal, love feedback, I like my cleans crisp, but always warm, not sterile... I'm from the south.


----------



## mountainjam

^I think snakewood is one of the most dense and heavy woods available, not a good choice if you want warmth


----------



## mphsc

^ thanks, plus all that I've seen has had both vert & horz figuring. Making me think it would be too busy for my liking.


----------



## technomancer

mphsc said:


> Damn brotha, hope it works out. Maybe you could use that wood for another part of the build, or another build altogether.
> 
> On another note: I'm still working the woods in my head.
> 
> Alder Wings and Maple Neck-thru
> Redwood Burl Top, matching headstock
> Purple heart fretboard, if not some good figured ziricote or bocote, cocobolo or snakewood. I want something warm with good horiz striping. Input?
> Inlay for sure if I go Purple Heart.
> Oil finish
> Pickups: I'm so torn here as well. I was originally thinking KxK wound to Bk Painkiller specs, but I was going Lundgren on another build I never started. Tthen agian I heard great things about the D Activators & Lace. I play heavy melodic metal, love feedback, I like my cleans crisp, but always warm, not sterile... I'm from the south.



Have you asked Rob what he's willing to source / has available? That might narrow it down some (or it might not, not sure what he has at the shop right now )

For warmth you're probably going to want a rosewood... IIRC ziricote, bocote, purple heart, and snakewood are all brighter. Cocobolo would work from a tonal perspective, as would most other rosewood varieties.


----------



## mphsc

^ Yea, I've talked to Rob he's looking at his stash & I have a while to ponder so I wanted some input.

Thanks guys.


----------



## mphsc

I sent this to Rob earlier, thought it would help me make a decision:







He sent me this in return, made my decision for me:


----------



## thrsher

sick


----------



## larry

Oh shit yes!  real nice figure on that slab.
Are you gonna have rob make matching pup bobbins too?


----------



## mphsc

larry said:


> Oh shit yes!  real nice figure on that slab.
> Are you gonna have rob make matching pup bobbins too?





I'm so torn on what pick-ups I want. There will be some burl in the heart though... and a single pick-up config vers two with the route for the neck pick-up in the body wood but not the top has been discussed.


----------



## larry

mphsc said:


> I'm so torn on what pick-ups I want. There will be some burl in the heart though... and a single pick-up config vers two with the route for the neck pick-up in the body wood but not the top has been discussed.



that's a cool contingency incase you do decide on a neck pup.
as far as which pup to get, i say go for what you don't already
have. since you've got a KxK multi-scale pup --grab the p90-8
wound to how you like. that'll add tonal variety to your arsenal
and the p90-8 pup looks great with the DC shape imo.

on a side note: got my qote at 10am and sent my deposit 20 minutes
ago!!!

my specs:

-sii-8 scale, right handed-carve 1
-alnico bridge pickup voiced similar to bkp 
aftermath, wired direct to output jack and no controls
-matching wenge bobbin
-satin gold sperzels and bridge plate
-planet waves eliptical end pin strap buttons
-stainless steel jumbo frets
-wenge/bubinga 7 piece neck 
-blank wenge fretboard
-bubinga binding around neck/headstock 
-thin wenge top 
-thinner bubinga laminate under top (to match binding) 
-mahogany wings 
-kxk back radius 
-belly cut
-kinda small/medium electronics cavity
-blue luminlay side dots 3mm 
-oil/poly finish

so, fucking pumped!!


----------



## mphsc

^ that sounds really nice.


----------



## larry

mphsc said:


> ^ that sounds really nice.



thanks!

it should look similar to this:





but with a KxK 'twist'.


----------



## mphsc

mphsc said:


> Alder Wings and Maple Neck-thru



I need some input here on the neck & body woods. I'm wondering if a black limba neck & body with the redwood burl top & purple heart fret wood is going to be too "warm" & perhaps muddy up the low F#, or in my case the E.


----------



## larry

i see where you're going with the black limba. maybe if you add purpleheart laminates 
in the neck, it'll balance out the warmth?


----------



## elq

I doubt the top will have much if any effect. I'm pretty sure you'll be ok as long as you're fine with the very heavy mid-range honk that black limba has. For example - it took 5 or 6 pickup swaps to find the set that would tame the honk on my Sii7.


----------



## mphsc

elq said:


> I doubt the top will have much if any effect. I'm pretty sure you'll be ok as long as you're fine with the very heavy mid-range honk that black limba has. For example - it took 5 or 6 pickup swaps to find the set that would tame the honk on my Sii7.



What I was afraid of, because if I'm having bobbins made, hopefully, and I'd hate having to switch them. So maybe maple neck-thru, limba wings for a balance. Or all limba with the addition of the hollow-body option for balance.


----------



## thrsher

new slabs shipped and arrived safe!!


----------



## larry

Awesome news.


----------



## mphsc

thrsher said:


> new slabs shipped and arrived safe!!



pics....


----------



## thrsher




----------



## mphsc

^ that's nice man. You've got me thinking about Bubkeye for my next build. High gloss over the entire guitar or just the top?


----------



## thrsher

prob. gloss over the whole guitar and a painted back (oiled neck) i believe im only using half of that burl (one piece is being bookmatched) is going to be used.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That is a fucking lion right there, not a slab of wood.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

There's a specs thread, and here are my specs =)

-sii-8 scale, semi hollow body with f-hole, right handed-carve 1
-KxK pickups, ceramic bridge, alnico neck (still working out characteristics, suggestions welcome lol)
-black hardware
-Dunlop Flush-mount Strap-Locs
-stainless steel jumbo frets
-Mahogany neck-through
-Maple Fretboard with small, offset dot abalone markers, black side dots
-Flamed maple top, matching headstock cap (decided against the spalt), asked for a "wide" flame if he has it, I'd like as much pop in the figuring as possible
-mahogany wings 
-satin finish all over!
-aked about a 5 way switch for coil tapping, otherwise a push-push or push-pull tone knob for tapping.

Son, I are excite.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

So hey, I figured this would be the best place to ask, outside of bothering Rob about it. I'm looking at messing around with the top wood to my semi hollow build, and I'm wanting to know what my options are. I'd like something with vertical figuring to accent the curvature of the carved top (I'm going with carve 1, very classy IMO), and even though flamed maple is awesome, I'd like to go a little more unique if possible. Would curly redwood or myrtlewood be acceptable for a resonant topwood? If so, what thickness and width am I going to need to shop for? Lastly, any suggestions for shopping grounds other than oregon wild woods? If I have a year or so before this build gets started, I wont be able to sit on my specs anyway


----------



## mphsc

I asked Rob the same things about my top, size, depth, etc. I got an email back saying he had a Redwood Burl top on the way. Shortly after I got a pic of it & the purple heart for the fret board.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well, these are going to be very sexy


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^no doubt! It's getting to be a rough wait already


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> So hey, I figured this would be the best place to ask, outside of bothering Rob about it. I'm looking at messing around with the top wood to my semi hollow build, and I'm wanting to know what my options are. I'd like something with vertical figuring to accent the curvature of the carved top (I'm going with carve 1, very classy IMO), and even though flamed maple is awesome, I'd like to go a little more unique if possible. Would curly redwood or myrtlewood be acceptable for a resonant topwood? If so, what thickness and width am I going to need to shop for? Lastly, any suggestions for shopping grounds other than oregon wild woods? If I have a year or so before this build gets started, I wont be able to sit on my specs anyway



Your best bet would be to email Rob and ask.


----------



## mphsc

So the end result is 3 8DC's & 3 8scale's? 

I'd like to send a public THANKS to technomancer for even asking KxK to consider the runs & Rob for allowing 6 people fantastic build options.

A big  in appreciation.


----------



## larry

. thanks techno. i am curious though;
since rob was able to fetch a better price point for himself
does this mean we can order more kxk 8's individually?
or will the 6 of us have to synchronize our kxk 8 string gas?


----------



## Hauschild

I've been in touch with Rob and I'm in too. I just love my current one so much I need to have another 

This one will be pretty different, though. These are the specs:

Maple neck
Mahogany body
Birdseye maple fretboard
Going to be finished in this color:





20" radius fretboard
Black Hardware
24 Dunlop 6000 frets
Radius top
Satin finished neck in same color as the guitar
No inlays on the face of the fretboard - side markers only in this kind of design:




12th fret marker should be "hollow" with birdseye maple in the center
Semi-hollow body with an F-hole.
Pickup bobbins, truss rod and logo cover in birdseye maple.


----------



## technomancer

Thanks guys, happy to help. AFAIK these runs are the end of the 8s for the time being. Honestly I was surprised when Rob agreed to do the runs at all.



Hauschild said:


> I've been in touch with Rob and I'm in too. I just love my current one so much I need to have another



So you got another 8 Scale? Sweet


----------



## Hauschild

technomancer said:


> So you got another 8 Scale? Sweet



Yeah, I realized that this might be the only chance I'll have of getting another and to me everything about the 8 scale design is just a perfect balance between playability/functionality and aesthetics. I'd rather have one of these than any other 8-string out there, or even better, two!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I always had a feeling he'd do another run. Create that kind of longing for a guitar you think you'll never get and people will pay almost anything! Worked on me . For what's being send our way, seems worth it though 

Still working to finalize my specs, I have too many ideas right now. At the moment, I'm stuck between tops like these:












OR just doing a flamed maple top with a stain and natural binding. Plus, and I don't know if this is an option yet, but I will have a Lace Dethbucker/X-bar combo in one of my guitars and thought about going that route (get it? route?). Gotta confirm with him though. Usually I know exactly what I want in a build but the possibilities are too damn plentiful and awesome. Good problem to have!


----------



## Hauschild

The one on the left! You can never go wrong with curly redwood!


----------



## mphsc

^ Curly Redwood for sure out of those. 

Hauschild, please stop making the want for an 8scale even greater. (repeats to self) the 8DC is enough...


----------



## glassmoon0fo

fasho, the only reason I'm considering anything other than the redwood is it's supposedly pretty brittle, and I dont want that top to cave ANY time soon. Myreltwood is pretty rugged, bright to ballance the mahog back and neck, and after a finish really pops and shines like nothing else. I LOVE the way my myrtlewood stric7 turned out, and I think these quilt myrtlewood tops would look awesome on a carved top. I may just go with a flamed maple top and stain to be safe, but I'll give it another week or two.


----------



## mphsc

mock it up. I threw my mock-up together in about 3 min & it totally set me as ease.


----------



## Hauschild

mphsc said:


> Hauschild, please stop making the want for an 8scale even greater. (repeats to self) the 8DC is enough...



I'm sorry


----------



## larry

mphsc said:


> ^ Curly Redwood for sure out of those.
> 
> Hauschild, please stop making the want for an 8scale even greater. (repeats to self) the 8DC is enough...



 unload your non-kxk's to fund a base spec 8 scale.
you've got the seven scale to tide you over till your dc and
_potential_ 8 scale are done...

besides, you can spec your new 8 scale similar to that RAN 
crusher you just got and then sell the RAN to recoup your funds.
sure it's more waiting for a multi-scale 8, but in the end you'll
have a stable of kxk's..... you CAN live with an all KXK collection
right? 

i'm just as bummed about only being able to order 1 kxk, believe me!
unfortunately, i don't have the right kind of surpluss gear to drum up
another 5k worth of sexxy wood-sexxy-sex. by the time i'm ready
for another 8-scale, i'll have to settle for something else completely.
rob won't be building 'em and i'm not talented enough to land full 
LACS access.

imo, you should order an 8 scale. you'll get what you want, 
rob will get another order and we'll all get one more glorious
NGD thread in the que. win-win man.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

managed to do a crap-tastic mock up of what the quilted myrtlewood would look like, sans the f-hole that will be there. Man, I'm Amish with some photo editing  I'm taking tips, though!

View attachment 25256


----------



## Hauschild

That looks really sweet! The f-hole will look really classy with the top wood being in those nuances


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Did two more quick mockups, not the best work but they get it done I think. I don't particularly like the redwood as much as I thought I would, and flamed myrtlewood even less. The quilt is winning out IMO, plus how many poeple can say they have quilted myrtlewood 

View attachment 25267


View attachment 25268


Well, they both look good from far away  I may do some more this afternoon, this mockup thing is sort of fun =)


----------



## mphsc

Go for it, if you want two myrtlewood topped guitars.


----------



## kruneh

glassmoon0fo said:


> View attachment 25267



Stop fucking up my beautiful red guitar


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^Gotta fuck _something_ up man .


----------



## mphsc

Oh, yea....


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^you won't. BET. 

Just got a confirm from Rob on final specs, I'm cereal this time. Super cereal haha

-sii-8 scale, semi hollow body with f-hole, right handed-carve 1
-KxK pickups, Alnico V neck and bridge, wound to BKP Black Dog specs
-black hardware
-Dunlop Flush-mount Strap-Locs
-20" radius
-Dunlop 6100 fret wire
-Mahogany neck-through
-Ebony Fretboard with small, offset dot abalone markers and side dots
-Mahogany top/headstock with blackburst finish
-Inline 8 headstock 
-mahogany wings 
-oiled neck and back, high gloss top
-Push-pull tone pot for coil tapping

Basically this with an f-hole and an extra string





I couldn't find anything I liked 100% so I took the simple/classy route. cant go wrong with an 8 string violin  Cheers!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I really dig the super ribbony maho rob uses


----------



## mphsc

glassmoon0fo said:


> I couldn't find anything I liked 100% so I took the simple/classy route. cant go wrong with an 8 string violin  Cheers!



Clean & classy, nice.

Well I've got the woods figured out. 
-Black Limba neck-through
-Purple Heart Fretboard
-Redwood Burl top/headstock
-Black Limba wings 

Model - I'm so torn on the 8DC or sii-8scale. 

I'm looking for feedback/opinions on non fanned 8 strings.


----------



## thrsher

mphsc said:


> I'm looking for feedback/opinions on non fanned 8 strings.


 
its all on you. you own both straight and multi. its your preference. i know multi isn't for me hence sticking with straight scaled guitars. 

if you can dish out the extra cash, i say multi because i really dont see it happening again. might get lucky down the road with straight scale.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I decided 8 scale mostly because, how many shots do you have at fanned 8s on this level? and excellent choice on the black limba! The specimens on Techno's 7 were great.


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> I decided 8 scale mostly because, how many shots do you have at fanned 8s on this level? and excellent choice on the black limba! The specimens on Techno's 7 were great.



Yeah wherever Rob gets his black limba the place has amazing stock. Check out elq's too


----------



## Hauschild

Yep, black limba and redwood burl is gonna look über sexy!


----------



## larry

this *might* be _the_ the most exotic run of 8 scales ever....


----------



## mphsc

_I'm leaning_...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

So. Much. GAS.


----------



## Hauschild

Ok, a little update on my side. There has been a change of plans regarding the specs and I'm not sure exactly where they'll end up but they will surely revolve around this awesome piece of koa I recently scored. As you can see it's gonna be a bit more exotic than I originally intended 
















Other than that I'm hoping for a rosewood neck and a snakewood fingerboard. And maybe some curly maple for a couple of bindings!


----------



## larry

ok, i'll be 'that' guy: has he mentioned 
actually starting any of the builds from 
this run? i keep gassing for his guitars 
in stock and have seen an ngd or two
from his 7s run. his latest ebony 7dc is
making it real hard for me to keep my
wallet closed.


----------



## Hauschild

Not afaik. And yeah, the guitars he's currently putting out are all especially tempting!


----------



## thrsher

Im not planing on seeing my order from this run for at least another year


----------



## MetalDaze

thrsher said:


> Im not planing on seeing my order from this run for at least another year


 
 Well, at least Rob was up front about not promising any build times, but jeez.


----------



## technomancer

IIRC he's doing the 8DC prototype build currently



Hauschild said:


> Ok, a little update on my side. There has been a change of plans regarding the specs and I'm not sure exactly where they'll end up but they will surely revolve around this awesome piece of koa I recently scored. As you can see it's gonna be a bit more exotic than I originally intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I'm hoping for a rosewood neck and a snakewood fingerboard. And maybe some curly maple for a couple of bindings!



DAMN is that some nice koa


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Yeah, I'm expecting it'll be another TWO years, not based on anything other than my wanting to be either satisfied or surprised . Plus, AFAIK there's still scale 8s from the first run that arent complete, so these will be a hot minute down the road.

BTW, I updated a few specs with Rob on my build a few days ago, here's where I'm at:

-sii-8 scale, solid construction, right handed-carve 1
-KxK pickups, Alnico V neck and bridge, wound to BKP Black Dog specs (black bobbins, gold pole peices)
-black hardware, gold screws
-Dunlop Flush-mount Strap-Locs
-20" radius
-Dunlop 6100 fret wire
-Mahogany neck-through and body wings
-Ebony Fretboard with small, offset dot abalone markers and side dots
-Curly Redwood top and headstock cap w/ thin blackburst edges
-Reverse inline 8 headstock 
-oiled neck and back, high gloss top
-Push-pull tone pot for coil tapping

I scored the other half of the recent curly redwood build for my top as well, should look nice with a light blackburst edge and deep shiny clearcoat


----------



## Hauschild

Sounds awesome! I really like you idea with the gold screws - it's gonna look super sexy!


----------



## thrsher

yeah, given 2 runs of the 7 scale and 1 run of the 8 scale were all before this run and whatever other orders/proto/in stock, at least a year is what i was making a determination. i prefer not to be given a time frame because it always has been BS.


----------



## mphsc

actually....., Rob's about to start working on the 8DC proto & we're talking colors.


----------



## Hauschild

^ Great news!


----------



## MetalDaze

thrsher said:


> yeah, given 2 runs of the 7 scale and 1 run of the 8 scale were all before this run and whatever other orders/proto/in stock, at least a year is what i was making a determination. i prefer not to be given a time frame because it always has been BS.


 
Oops, I was thinking this was the thread for the 8 scale run. In that case, yes you better be waiting over a year 

I'm hoping to see some of the 7 scales appearing....those have been in the works for at least a year.


----------



## thrsher

Well technically this thread was the second 8 scale run and 8dc run together


----------



## Hauschild

technomancer said:


> DAMN is that some nice koa



Yeah, I'm over the moon about it!  I feel really lucky that I managed to source such a piece and it's size will allow for some "extras"  It measures 27"x10.5"x2".


----------



## Larrikin666

MetalDaze said:


> I'm hoping to see some of the 7 scales appearing....those have been in the works for at least a year.




Coming up on two years....but who's counting? LOL.


----------



## mphsc

if you're waiting on a 7 scale, mine it impeccable. A league of it's own I'd say.


----------



## HighGain510

Hauschild said:


>



Holy mother of koa!!!  That's going to make for a GORGEOUS guitar!


----------



## Hauschild

Thanks  Yeah, it's gonna be amazing - I just need to figure out the best way of using it!

Whilst at that I would love to hear you guys opinions on the specs I've been working on. I haven't heard Rob's take on these yet as I'm still not sure:

	Black limba body center.

	Curly koa carve 1 top bound in a 2 ply curly koa/snakewood binding with one thin layer of snakewood and one thicker layer of curly koa. The curly koa layer should face outwards.

	Curly koa bottom with same binding as the top. Curly koa electronics cover.

	Curly koa headstock overlay with the headstock bound in the same binding as the top and bottom.

	Gloss finish on body, top and headstock.

	Palisander neck, oiled.

	Snakewood fingerboard bound in curly koa (no snakewood combo binding here). Snakewood truss rod cover and logo.

	20" radius fingerboard.

	Sperzel locking tuners with curly koa buttons.

	24 Dunlop 6000 frets in stainless steel.

	Side fret markers only. The material should be snakewood.

	Semi-hollow body with an f-hole.

	A split bobbin design on both pickups with one coil on each humbucker being curly koa and the other being snakewood. The coils facing the bridge and fingerboard should be snakewood and the coils facing the center of the guitar should be curly koa.

	Curly koa buttons/tuning knobs on the tuners.

	Black hardware.

I feel that it might be too much snakewood and curly koa. On the other hand much of it is small details that just take up a lot of space on this list.
What do you guys think?


----------



## elq

Sounds great to me!

You might have trouble finding a snakewood fretboard long and wide enough for the fanned 8, and snakewood might not bend well for body binding.


By the way, where did you find that Koa?


----------



## Hauschild

Cool man! Good to hear that I'm not way off  Sometimes going over the specs again and again can really make me lose perspective 

Yeah, I don't know if the snakewood will work out well for a body binding. On my Dæmoness I can see that it will bend to a certain degree (on the headstock) but getting around the horns on the body of the KxK will probably take some jointing of two or more bindings if it's at all doable. 
Regarding a size suitable for the fingerboard I hope that a piece will show up if I just wait long enough 

I found found the koa when lurking around ebay. It's really the only place I've really ever had success in sourcing that particular wood. Gilmer don't really carry it and all the smaller sites that do have very minimal information if any.


----------



## mphsc

The 8Dc proto will have an Ebony board.


----------



## mphsc




----------



## Hauschild

Awesome! Happy to see it's moving along


----------



## technomancer

mphsc said:


>



Are you buying the 8DC proto? That thing is going to be HOT


----------



## mphsc




----------



## technomancer

mphsc said:


>


----------



## thrsher

Not my place to post pics but ive seen the final product of the proto and its pretty intense


----------



## elq

Post pics damnit!


----------



## EOT

elq said:


> Post pics damnit!



Yeah damnit!!


----------



## thrsher

Rob just finished the proto only..id say about a year in at this point


----------



## technomancer

thrsher said:


> Not my place to post pics but ive seen the final product of the proto and its pretty intense







thrsher said:


> Rob just finished the proto only..id say about a year in at this point



Ordering on the 8DC run was open for a week or two and closed on 4/17, so 7 months. There are X Scale orders that have been longer than that. It's also worth noting that these and the X Scale models were also no delivery date promised runs. The newer models have a much shorter build time, IIRC my 7DC was less than 6 months and all of the guitars from the 7S run from February this year have been delivered as well (with the exception of one that had some customer-related issues)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

thrsher said:


> Rob just finished the proto only..id say about a year in at this point



Oh ok thats not bad i guess. Its cool he does protos, I dont think I know of any other luthiers that do that (although ECG is doing one)


----------



## mphsc

The proto is AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Gotta have a proto to make sure it all works I'd think.


----------



## mphsc




----------



## elq

tease


----------



## thrsher

Genius....thats not even the best part..IMO


----------



## mphsc

I'd have agree, Rob's choice for the back is killer!


----------



## mphsc




----------



## leonardo7

That's just not right


----------



## mphsc

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/224087-npgd-p-stands-proto-kxk-8dc.html


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Any word from folks in this build? Not sure where we are in queue but it'd be good to know progress is happening.


----------



## thrsher

rob did say be began work on my dc8 prob 2 months back or so but thats all i got.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Thanks man. I wish rob still posted build updates, but I think maybe he's learned it's easier to stay out if sight and out if mind when customers have a long wait ahead. Smart, but sad lol


----------



## thrsher

BAM






not mine


----------



## Hollowway

Whoo hoo, they're a comin'! I hope mine's not far behind!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Well that headstock is awesome!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Got an update yesterday on my 8 scale! There was a slight mixup on my specs and it somehow ended up that I have a maple board instead of an ebony one, but luckily it hadn't been glued yet. The neck, body, and redwood top are all in place though, carves made, just waiting on the details. Shouldn't be too much more than 6 weeks out! I have a so-so pic of the current status, I'll see if I can get it off my phone.


----------



## MastrXploder

thrsher said:


> BAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not mine



I'll still do a proper NGD when it arrives. Even though everyone's seen it now haha


----------



## larry

glassmoon0fo said:


> Got an update yesterday on my 8 scale! There was a slight mixup on my specs and it somehow ended up that I have a maple board instead of an ebony one, but luckily it hadn't been glued yet. The neck, body, and redwood top are all in place though, carves made, just waiting on the details. Shouldn't be too much more than 6 weeks out! I have a so-so pic of the current status, I'll see if I can get it off my phone.



looking good man!! 

still no word on mine. but I did jump on board pretty much the second day this run was opened (iirc), so I suppose I should expect to hear about it eventually...


----------



## Hollowway

Si senor, si senor! I can't wait for mine to come up!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I just want to say, probably the only reason my build is up is because it's bare bones besides the top, which he already had in stock. I've been lucky with the last few customs I've had built because I have a knack for keeping it simple, I guess lol.


----------



## morgdav

The finish is actually transparent black but Rob said it does not show well in the photos:


----------



## thrsher

^ that is sexy!


----------



## kruneh

Oh my, that is nice!


----------



## last_for_death

Transparent black looks amazing.


----------



## tssb

morgdav said:


> The finish is actually transparent black but Rob said it does not show well in the photos:



That looks amazing. We need a well-documented NGD. Also, what woods ?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

The back on that thing is seriously sexy. I don't ever seem to like mahogany on anything else but a KxK, Rob's specimens are excellent!


----------



## thrsher

glassmoon0fo said:


> The back on that thing is seriously sexy. I don't ever seem to like mahogany on anything else but a KxK, Rob's specimens are excellent!



i am not fan of mahogany at all, ascetically or tonality wise but rob gets the sexiest of them all.


----------



## mphsc

^ so what are you spec'ing your 8DC with?


----------



## thrsher

maple neck/alder body

i will never spec an order with mahogany.


----------



## mphsc

explain please, I've only owned one Alder body guitar.


----------



## thrsher

i dont like the warmth/mellowness of mahogany and i just choose to stay away, ive never enjoyed any guitar as much with mahogany, although, with a neck thru, the primary tone is coming from the neck and i have always been pleased with maple and the brightness that comes with it as well as alders resonance


----------



## technomancer

In progress 8DC Prototype #2

Maple neck, alder wings, maple top, purple to pink inverted burst with matching maple bobbins


----------



## Hollowway

PINK?! Oh man, I loves me a pink guitar. And in an 8? Rob is seriously after the deed to my house! BEM FB? Please tell me that's BEM under there.

@tssb, that blacktop is incredibly evil looking.  Strong work on the foresight to spec it like that!


----------



## Watty

That pirple!!!


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> PINK?! Oh man, I loves me a pink guitar. And in an 8? Rob is seriously after the deed to my house! BEM FB? Please tell me that's BEM under there.
> 
> @tssb, that blacktop is incredibly evil looking.  Strong work on the foresight to spec it like that!



Looks like the board is ziricote, didn't realize Rob had a page up for this one already.

There is no way I can afford this one, but damn is it tempting


----------



## thrsher

a beaut!!!


----------



## mphsc

with maple & alder as well, mmm.


----------



## capoeiraesp

sensational!


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

this are all amazing builds, im so mad at myself for not getting in on this. that black guitar is driving me insane.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Can't host from my phone, but OH MY BALLS.

















It came out even better than I'd have imagined. No words.


----------



## Hollowway

Beautiful! Is that yours? Did you sell it back to Rob?


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I'm paying for it tomorrow morning =) Is strange that he put it on the in-stock page but no big. Dude!


----------



## Hollowway

That's awesome. I can't wait for mine. I have no idea when it will be done, but I hope soon! I don't think Rob is doing these runs in order that he started them, since mine was the first 8 scale run, but I'm hoping he's working on it.


----------



## Churchie777

glassmoon0fo said:


> Can't host from my phone, but OH MY BALLS.
> 
> In Stock
> 
> It came out even better than I'd have imagined. No words.


 

Clicked the link got excitied......then realised it aint an instock


----------



## mphsc

glassmoon0fo said:


> I'm paying for it tomorrow morning =) Is strange that he put it on the in-stock page but no big. Dude!




Dame dude, that turned out beautiful. You should be proud pappi.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

I am indeed.


----------



## technomancer

I suspect Rob just grabbed the page as a template for the photos.

Looks fantastic


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

That 8DC is only $3800. No words for how it looks. .... in all caps.



I need to do something to get banned from here.... and I also have no words for how that redwood topped FF8 looks. The verbage does not exist. Daemoness, Blackmachine, Mayones custom, .Strandberg, etc, all on the "to-do" list but nothing conjures GAS like KxK.


----------



## Watty

"Cla-ss-ie" (_adj)_

Of such class that the upper bout of a single Y cannot contain it. The "i" must use the lasso made from the "e."

Ex see: _The guitar above._

Edit: Ex see: _The guitar on the previous page._


----------



## capoeiraesp

WOW!
The book matching on that top is awesome!


----------



## leonardo7

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> That 8DC is only $3800. No words for how it looks. .... in all caps.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do something to get banned from here.... and I also have no words for how that redwood topped FF8 looks. The verbage does not exist. Daemoness, Blackmachine, Mayones custom, .Strandberg, etc, all on the "to-do" list but nothing conjures GAS like KxK.



KxK GAS always hits hardest here too


----------



## larry




----------



## mphsc

Who bought the 8DC 002? Killer looking axe.


----------



## thrsher

not sure but i don't think it was any of us


----------



## mphsc

I really glad it went so fast, you're going to love yours. I can't wait to see that Buckeye Topped 8!


----------



## Prophetable

morgdav said:


> The finish is actually transparent black but Rob said it does not show well in the photos:



I want to be _in_ you.


----------



## Churchie777

*Can you boys hurry up and get your builds done some of us need to place some orders............ god i hate this thread 




*may contain high amounts of jealousy


----------



## thrsher

this is the fingerboard for my DC8


----------



## Watty

Beautiful!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

NGD inbound in 3 days.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Proper NGD after the honeymoon wears off and I get a decent vid recorded, but till then I owe you guys a bit to tide on:




Just to say, I've owned some sweet guitars, only one of which deserves to even eat at the same table as this lady. I'm positively in love


----------



## Hollowway

Dang, that's pretty sweet, man! Very nice wood! The more of these I see finished the more I know Rob is getting closer to mine.


----------



## technomancer

glassmoon0fo said:


> Proper NGD after the honeymoon wears off and I get a decent vid recorded, but till then I owe you guys a bit to tide on:
> 
> View attachment 37434
> 
> 
> Just to say, I've owned some sweet guitars, only one of which deserves to even eat at the same table as this lady. I'm positively in love



Glad you're happy with it... seeing the completed guitar I'm almost wishing I had bought your build slot from you 

As a heads up for everybody, I think Rob said there are two 7 Scales and an 8DC coming up as the next guitars from the runs in the next couple months.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Still working on getting some decent pictures for the NGD, but heres a quick vid for anyone that cares to see one of these in action. The setup is still settling and im using slightly thinner strings than I'm used to so there's some buzz, but I just need to reiterate that this guitar is MONSTEROUS. The pickups were wound like Black Dogs, and though I've never played a real set, I can say that Rob wound them just like I'd wanted. The pups are low output with a fantastic EQ curve to them, and very responsive to dynamic picking. He made the bobbins and truss cover out of the same ebony that he made the board from without my asking too, that should be a testament to his dedication to building outstanding instruments. Plus, the whole thing weighs in at just over five pounds, no BS. You guys on the wait list are in for a treat!


----------



## thrsher

and this just popped up! KXK SII 8 String Scale Fan Fret Piezo RARE Mint 25 5" 28" w HC EXTRAS USA | eBay


i dont recall ever seeing this one come out of the shop?


----------



## technomancer

thrsher said:


> and this just popped up! KXK SII 8 String Scale Fan Fret Piezo RARE Mint 25 5" 28" w HC EXTRAS USA | eBay
> 
> 
> i dont recall ever seeing this one come out of the shop?



Probably because not everybody that orders posts everything here  That said I haven't seen that one before either


----------



## thrsher

fabio 8 scale, is that a 1 piece limba?


----------



## Churchie777

ive noticed a couple guitars in here or have been mentioned have been up for sale pretty much soon after people have received em


----------



## sehnomatic

Looks like a neck thru with tiny wings. You can see a seam bellow the belly carve.


----------



## technomancer

Churchie777 said:


> ive noticed a couple guitars in here or have been mentioned have been up for sale pretty much soon after people have received em



You see that a lot with customs that are high priced and take a long time to complete. Guys get them and have either changed their tastes or need the money back out of them 



sehnomatic said:


> Looks like a neck thru with tiny wings. You can see a seam bellow the belly carve.



Yep looks like the normal wide KxK neck blank.


----------



## thrsher

technomancer said:


> Guys get them and have either changed their tastes or need the money back out of them



nailed it. i hate that i have had to sell so many guitars for the need of money. i hope i can get to a point where that just isn't the issue anymore. 

when i first started ordering customs, i didnt really understand what i was really looking for as a player and that was a reason for selling off some guitars, to make the next one right. at this point, i know exactly what it is i need/want as a player and hopefully these next few in coming builds, i will not have to sell.


----------



## technomancer

thrsher said:


> nailed it. i hate that i have had to sell so many guitars for the need of money. i hope i can get to a point where that just isn't the issue anymore.



There are two amazing Sii-7s I would still own if I hadn't needed the money because of unexpected large expenses  Guys on here have both of them now...


----------



## Churchie777

^^ Need to give up that walnut 7DC too


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> fabio 8 scale, is that a 1 piece limba?



Wait, donde esta? I didn't see that one. Is that an NGD on another forum?


----------



## thrsher

Last week Fabio posted the progress shot on Instagram I pulled these pics off kxk site


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> Last week Fabio posted the progress shot on Instagram I pulled these pics off kxk site



Yeah, I saw the img link, but I didn't see them on the site. Did you just look in the parent directory? Or is there some other page Rob is using for these progress shots?


----------



## thrsher

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I saw the img link, but I didn't see them on the site. Did you just look in the parent directory? Or is there some other page Rob is using for these progress shots?



images directory


----------



## glassmoon0fo

No worries on why these keep selling, it has nothing to do with their worth and everything to do with their cost. I am absolutely SICK over having to move mine =(


----------



## technomancer

Churchie777 said:


> ^^ Need to give up that walnut 7DC too



You couldn't afford what it would take to get me to sell that


----------



## Churchie777

^^ I think its the holy grail of 7DC's and i would probably pay what you'd ask


----------



## capoeiraesp

That burl cavity cover looks ace. You must be pretty pleased with other recent developments in regards to cavity covers, Brandon?


----------



## thrsher

capoeiraesp said:


> That burl cavity cover looks ace. You must be pretty pleased with other recent developments in regards to cavity covers, Brandon?



hopefully there is enough for mine!


----------



## capoeiraesp

I'm pretty sure this is, based on before and after pics.


----------



## thrsher

anyone get any news lately?


----------



## MetalDaze

Nope


----------



## thrsher

You in first run or second?


----------



## larry

2nd run, no news here either.


----------



## MetalDaze

I'm in the second.


----------



## Hollowway

I'm in the first run. I emailed and got a response last July. Anyone know how many orders are left in the runs? There was no completion date on the one I'm in, but I don't know if I should expect it in a year or 5 years. It's been 4 already, so I'm hoping soon.


----------



## SilentCartographer

Jeeesus, bored of the Doberman already


----------



## thrsher

alain was in on the second 7 scale run but he abandoned his order, faceforward_007 claimed to have ordered 2 in the second run but i dont know if he still has them, only what people have posted here waiting is who i know for sure is still in queue.


----------



## mphsc

Was lucky enough to talk Rob out of this one. Not sure if it's a twin to the other 8scale with a redwood top but my control layout is standard. 









The back horn seems to have a carve I don't recall having on my si7 FF


----------



## thrsher

mphsc said:


> The back horn seems to have a carve I don't recall having on my si7 FF



if its what im thinking, he did that on the regular sii8 build and this top smokes the other top on the twin?


----------



## thrsher

its amazing how far multiscale has come since these runs have started with production companies and its a shame people are still waiting on builds


----------



## mphsc

^ true and thanks, I agree. Although, I've been around the park with lots of temptresses and nothing has compared to Rob's build quality or overall concept. The dude makes everything except the tuners, wires and knobs, and you can feel the quality in your hands. My TK Instruments was on par with Rob's work but I didn't jive with the neck profile.


----------



## Hollowway

Just an update on mine: Rob emailed me to say that the guitar is done, and just needs the logo! He asked if I wanted the KxK logo or the new, symbol logo. I like that symbol one, so I’m getting that in shell. I can’t wait! When I get pics I’ll post for you guys. 
Just as a reminder, is a red guitar, semi hollow, with the rays of the Japanese rising sun flag. The inlays are the Japanese Kanji for the frets (similar to the Jason Becker numbers). I’ve seen drawings of this, as we’ve traded emails back and forth over the years, but I’ve not actually seen any photos of the guitar. It’s so close!


----------



## thrsher

i am truly stoked for you. cant wait for the NGD


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> Just an update on mine: Rob emailed me to say that the guitar is done, and just needs the logo! He asked if I wanted the KxK logo or the new, symbol logo. I like that symbol one, so I’m getting that in shell. I can’t wait! When I get pics I’ll post for you guys.
> Just as a reminder, is a red guitar, semi hollow, with the rays of the Japanese rising sun flag. The inlays are the Japanese Kanji for the frets (similar to the Jason Becker numbers). I’ve seen drawings of this, as we’ve traded emails back and forth over the years, but I’ve not actually seen any photos of the guitar. It’s so close!



That is awesome, can not wait to see the finished guitar! The concept for this was amazing


----------



## mphsc

^ +1 and those semi hollow 8's..... love mine.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damn, it's been almost 6 years since this thread started. Can't wait to see the finished product, Hollowway!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Great to hear!!! Sounds like a crazy spec build.


----------



## Mattykoda

Hollowway's patience must come from watching the old infomercials where they quote was always "set it and forget it"


----------



## thrsher

any news holloway?


Hollowway said:


> Just an update on mine: Rob emailed me to say that the guitar is done, and just needs the logo! He asked if I wanted the KxK logo or the new, symbol logo. I like that symbol one, so I’m getting that in shell. I can’t wait! When I get pics I’ll post for you guys.
> Just as a reminder, is a red guitar, semi hollow, with the rays of the Japanese rising sun flag. The inlays are the Japanese Kanji for the frets (similar to the Jason Becker numbers). I’ve seen drawings of this, as we’ve traded emails back and forth over the years, but I’ve not actually seen any photos of the guitar. It’s so close!


----------



## Hollowway

thrsher said:


> any news holloway?


Not yet. Maybe I’ll email him now....


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Major necrobump, any news on the remaining builds?! Found my redwood build and buying it back after two years tomorrow morning, and noticed there are two others up for sale including Hauschild(sp?)’s gorgeous semi hollow. That was always my fav. Havnt been around much these past two years, What’s going on with my old homie Rob?


----------



## narad

And where's OP elq?


----------



## Hollowway

Mine is in process. I got an email from Rob in April saying mine was going to go to paint next. I'm not sure what the status is since then. I haven't heard back on emails since then. But, I can assure you it will look amazing! I can't wait.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Glad it’s still moving and hes still at least contacting. Damn it’s been a minute, I’m thoroughly impressed with your patience Holloway


----------



## thrsher

shame seeing KxK fade into obscurity, Rob makes fantastic builds.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thrsher said:


> shame seeing KxK fade into obscurity, Rob makes fantastic builds.


I don't think he builds much anymore, which probably doesn't help


----------



## Hollowway

Hey guys, any one heard from Rob in the past year? I got an email from him in April of 2018, but nothing since then. I can’t tell if he’s getting my emails, or what. Maybe he’s been talking with one of you?


----------



## thrsher

Hollowway said:


> Hey guys, any one heard from Rob in the past year? I got an email from him in April of 2018, but nothing since then. I can’t tell if he’s getting my emails, or what. Maybe he’s been talking with one of you?



Rob really drop the ball with this run. I hope you hear from him. These builds should have been done years ago


----------



## Flappydoodle

Hollowway said:


> Just an update on mine: Rob emailed me to say that the guitar is done, and just needs the logo! He asked if I wanted the KxK logo or the new, symbol logo. I like that symbol one, so I’m getting that in shell. I can’t wait! When I get pics I’ll post for you guys.
> Just as a reminder, is a red guitar, semi hollow, with the rays of the Japanese rising sun flag. The inlays are the Japanese Kanji for the frets (similar to the Jason Becker numbers). I’ve seen drawings of this, as we’ve traded emails back and forth over the years, but I’ve not actually seen any photos of the guitar. It’s so close!





Hollowway said:


> Not yet. Maybe I’ll email him now....





Hollowway said:


> Hey guys, any one heard from Rob in the past year? I got an email from him in April of 2018, but nothing since then. I can’t tell if he’s getting my emails, or what. Maybe he’s been talking with one of you?





thrsher said:


> Rob really drop the ball with this run. I hope you hear from him. These builds should have been done years ago



I mean, at what point do we start to say that KxK is a scammer company?

The guitar was "done and needed a logo" 18 months ago. And no contact for 14 months.

We're supposed to believe the guy has had a 99.9% finished guitar just sat around for 18 months and he's too busy to put a logo on it? That's not "dropping the ball". That's "total bullshit", and almost certainly a lie. And once luthiers start lying to you about the progress of your guitar, that's not a good sign...


----------



## Ziricote

Doesnt this guy builds some of the finest guitars on the planet? How is he ruin his reputation like this not delivering or replies? Can tally how many people have builds with him with deposits paid? At least he doesnt demand the full up front like the other guy


----------



## MetalDaze

I’ve been waiting for a 7 Scale since whenever that run was. So long I lost count. 

It’s been over a year since I’ve heard anything. Rob said it was moving along and we discussed logos and strap pin choices, but radio silence since. Never saw a pic of it.


----------



## Dyingsea

Disheartening a bit to see yet another builder just completely fall off as KxK was really a part of some great builds and the community here back in the day. Really didn't expect to hear such as again KxK seemed much more involved here than the random others who suddenly disspeared.


----------



## thrsher

MetalDaze said:


> I’ve been waiting for a 7 Scale since whenever that run was. So long I lost count.
> 
> It’s been over a year since I’ve heard anything. Rob said it was moving along and we discussed logos and strap pin choices, but radio silence since. Never saw a pic of it.




i wasnt sure how many people were still waiting but this is really disheartening to see considering many builds did get completed in these runs


----------



## Vyn

Fuck. I remember when I joined KxK was the shit in terms of custom builds. What happened? Too many orders, not enough time?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Fuck. I remember when I joined KxK was the shit in terms of custom builds. What happened? Too many orders, not enough time?


he's had like 7 years to finish up the rest of the builds...


----------



## Vyn

KnightBrolaire said:


> he's had like 7 years to finish up the rest of the builds...



Have builds been trickling out over that time or just all going nowhere?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Vyn said:


> Have builds been trickling out over that time or just all going nowhere?


I know a few were built in that time frame at least. Some of them have been floating around on reverb like the jarrah burl 8 and a buckeye burl 8. Haven't seen the redwood 8 for a while but it was on there as well.


----------



## technomancer

Vyn said:


> Fuck. I remember when I joined KxK was the shit in terms of custom builds. What happened? Too many orders, not enough time?



I think he's still trickling out guitars but had to take a full time day job to make a living. I know he had to shut down the rental shop a while ago and moved everything to his house.

It seemed like KxK basically had the exact opposite problem most of the builders that have folded had. It wasn't too many orders too quickly, it was not enough orders to keep the business going while they were built... especially with the discounted runs. 

It's a shame as KxK really did build fantastic guitars. I've still got 3 here, including the last in-stock that was built that sat for months and months on the website.


----------



## MetalDaze

Perhaps there is still hope. Luckily, I’m just out the deposit so not nearly as bad as BRJ.


----------



## Might-is-Right

I received a guitar from Rob recently. It seemed like the guitar was done for awhile before he finally shipped it. So , looking back over this thread I don't think he is necessarily bullshitting Holloway. I don't know where things fell off for Rob but it is a shame as he is supremely talented. The guitar I just received was the best one yet...so he somehow continued to get better. Really hope everyone in the community eventually gets their guitars...if they do I am certain they will love them.


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I don’t get the feeling he’s BSing me. He did show me a photo of it a year ago, and it was ready for paint. I’m guessing that he hasn’t emailed back because he hasn’t made enough progress to warrant it. I could try to call him, but I don’t have his number, and Techno (who set up the run) doesn’t either. I’ll ping him every few weeks just to check on things, and hopefully get a response back.


----------



## Dyingsea

technomancer said:


> I think he's still trickling out guitars but had to take a full time day job to make a living. I know he had to shut down the rental shop a while ago and moved everything to his house.
> 
> It seemed like KxK basically had the exact opposite problem most of the builders that have folded had. It wasn't too many orders too quickly, it was not enough orders to keep the business going while they were built... especially with the discounted runs.
> 
> It's a shame as KxK really did build fantastic guitars. I've still got 3 here, including the last in-stock that was built that sat for months and months on the website.



It's a short sight either way as seems too prevalent in the luthier world. Too few vs. too many regardless those who buy in get hosed in the end. I hope he comes through cause I agree he made some amazing guitars. It would be great to see him get back on his feet but he has to make things right first.


----------



## thrsher

anyone get any updates?


----------



## Albake21

thrsher said:


> anyone get any updates?


Didn't KxK cease production?


----------



## thrsher

Albake21 said:


> Didn't KxK cease production?


the last official stance was no new orders and completion of existing orders. still quite a few people waiting, i was just thinking about it, curious if they had any updates. i loved KxK guitars


----------



## Lorcan Ward

There was an in-stock up this or last year with a thicker than usual neck so he’s still building in some capacity.


----------



## technomancer

Lorcan Ward said:


> There was an in-stock up this or last year with a thicker than usual neck so he’s still building in some capacity.



Unless I somehow missed one I own the last in stock Rob did, it's a 2016 that I bought in 2017. Black limba / ebony with a slightly thicker neck.

I still bounce emails with Rob occasionally, he is still trying to make progress on the backlog but his day job has been keeping him busy with a lot of overtime for quite a while now. 

View media item 2578


----------



## Lorcan Ward

^thats the one! And a gorgeous axe too!


----------



## technomancer

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^thats the one! And a gorgeous axe too!



Yeah it is a fantastic guitar... always wanted one of the black limba 7S guitars and couldn't stand to see it still sitting there after so long so it had to come home.


----------



## MetalDaze

Still waiting...


----------



## Hollowway

MetalDaze said:


> Still waiting...


Oh you’re waiting for one as well? I thought I was the only one left at this point.


----------



## Flappydoodle

Hollowway said:


> Just an update on mine: Rob emailed me to say that the guitar is done, and just needs the logo! He asked if I wanted the KxK logo or the new, symbol logo. I like that symbol one, so I’m getting that in shell. I can’t wait! When I get pics I’ll post for you guys.
> Just as a reminder, is a red guitar, semi hollow, with the rays of the Japanese rising sun flag. The inlays are the Japanese Kanji for the frets (similar to the Jason Becker numbers). I’ve seen drawings of this, as we’ve traded emails back and forth over the years, but I’ve not actually seen any photos of the guitar. It’s so close!



So almost a year now, for a guitar that "just needs the logo"

And you've never seen a photo of it. And he doesn't reply to your emails.

What does it take for people realise they are being bullshitted?


----------



## MetalDaze

Hollowway said:


> Oh you’re waiting for one as well? I thought I was the only one left at this point.



Yep. For a 7 scale.


----------



## Ziricote

Why would someone not want get paid $5000-7000 when all he need to is maybe 30-50 hours of solid work? Question are you guys paid in full for these? If you is paid in full then its a scammer. If you paid small deposit then he must truly have no time


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, we paid a deposit (or, I did anyway). I suspect he just hasn't the time or motivation to work on them now. Based on the fact that Techno still has contact with him (he's the one that set up the runs) I feel that it's a matter of when, not if. Because like you say, he's got more money coming if he just does this last little bit. But, if he's super busy, and maybe a little burned out, then it makes sense.


----------



## StevenC

Is it strange to anyone else that Alain is hating on KxK? Has he sold all of his at this point and wants them back?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

StevenC said:


> Is it strange to anyone else that Alain is hating on KxK? Has he sold all of his at this point and wants them back?


I thought he was still being a blackmachine shill


----------



## Hollowway

StevenC said:


> Is it strange to anyone else that Alain is hating on KxK? Has he sold all of his at this point and wants them back?


Where, on FB?


----------



## thrsher

i stopped following Alain ages ago, last i knew he was trying to push himself as a Mayones seller


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Where, on FB?



If you is look close can finds him be here still. Me no understand why he do it.


----------



## Hollowway

Doods! Rob just emailed me back. He says he’s back in the shop now and my guitar is a priority. Whoohoo!!


----------



## thrsher

Hollowway said:


> Doods! Rob just emailed me back. He says he’s back in the shop now and my guitar is a priority. Whoohoo!!


That's awesome! About damn time. Hopefully not too long


----------



## Albake21

Hollowway said:


> Doods! Rob just emailed me back. He says he’s back in the shop now and my guitar is a priority. Whoohoo!!


So does that mean he's open for business or just to finish the guitars he never finished?


----------



## Hollowway

Albake21 said:


> So does that mean he's open for business or just to finish the guitars he never finished?


It means if you try to commission a build before he’s done with mine I’ll kill you. 
Seriously, though, I don’t think he’s fully up to speed at this point. I suspect @technomancer would know if he were really ready to go back into customs. My guess is he’s just finishing up some back logged guitars.


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> It means if you try to commission a build before he’s done with mine I’ll kill you.
> Seriously, though, I don’t think he’s fully up to speed at this point. I suspect @technomancer would know if he were really ready to go back into customs. My guess is he’s just finishing up some back logged guitars.



He's still working on my swirl that predates this run by a good bit 

I believe Rob is still working on the backlog, but he did mention that he does want to get things up and running again so we'll all have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## MetalDaze

After reading a bunch of horrific corona virus updates, this is the best news I’ve heard all week!


----------



## Vyn

Hollowway said:


> Doods! Rob just emailed me back. He says he’s back in the shop now and my guitar is a priority. Whoohoo!!



Can't believe I missed this, excellent news man! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## redkombat

I always wanted a kxk spear 8 in 8 string from but I feel like you just cant get a kxk anymore


----------



## MetalDaze

redkombat said:


> I always wanted a kxk spear 8 in 8 string from but I feel like you just cant get a kxk anymore



Yeah, I wouldn't hold your breath. I'm still waiting for my order from 2011. Nine years in the queue as of June 14th.


----------



## thrsher

man, i really hope Rob is going to finish these builds, it looks like a brand new KXK build just hit the market through pyramid guitars


----------



## Randy

thrsher said:


> man, i really hope Rob is going to finish these builds, it looks like a brand new KXK build just hit the market through pyramid guitars



Came here to post that, and they also said they're 'official dealer' of KxK, so the implication is either new runs or more in stock builds?

I mean, I wouldn't get out the pitchfork and torch yet. Considering things went silent for so long, the assumption is that those deposits etc are all gone, so selling some new builds to fund operations is not the worst thing I've ever heard. Assuming he's going to make good on those old builds, anyway. And since he's apparently been contacting those people, that's very well possible so I'd say wait and see.


----------



## SamSam

I really hope everything works out. KxK Guitars are without a doubt some of the best guitars I have ever played!


----------



## technomancer

Pretty sure that guitar was a one-off to get some cash in the door. Haven't heard from Rob in a bit but as far as I know he is still working on stuff.


----------



## redkombat

isnt the kxk issues why karl switched to dean?


----------



## Vyn

@Hollowway Did your build rock up in the end or still waiting?

Further to that, roughly how many people are still waiting on builds from Rob?


----------



## technomancer

redkombat said:


> isnt the kxk issues why karl switched to dean?



No Karl switched to Dean for money.

Haven't heard from Rob since my last post, before anyone asks


----------



## Hollowway

Vyn said:


> @Hollowway Did your build rock up in the end or still waiting?
> 
> Further to that, roughly how many people are still waiting on builds from Rob?



I’m still waiting. I heard from him in April of 2018, and the guitar was ready for paint. I heard again during the covid shutdown, and he was going to get started on it again, but I haven’t heard since then. I think it’s just me that’s still waiting from that run. But Steve has something going with him, as well. I know he’s working on both of ours.


----------



## MetalDaze

Last contact was 2018 for me. Coincidentally, he also mentioned paint prep at the time.


----------



## Vyn

technomancer said:


> No Karl switched to Dean for money.
> 
> Haven't heard from Rob since my last post, before anyone asks





Hollowway said:


> I’m still waiting. I heard from him in April of 2018, and the guitar was ready for paint. I heard again during the covid shutdown, and he was going to get started on it again, but I haven’t heard since then. I think it’s just me that’s still waiting from that run. But Steve has something going with him, as well. I know he’s working on both of ours.





MetalDaze said:


> Last contact was 2018 for me. Coincidentally, he also mentioned paint prep at the time.



Gotcha. Reason I ask is I've been in conversations with Pyramid Guitars about putting in an order for KxK. There's also been photos surfacing of an in-progress 6 string warrior V as well so I was trying to get a feel for if Rob is building again.


----------



## Randy

My crystal ball (powered by the souls of deceased SSO brands) says new builds will make it out the door sooner than old builds.


----------



## jco5055

So curious, what's the consensus on KxK? Does it fall into the scammer/bad list of luthiers (I seem to recall that thread on these kinds of guys going around somewhere), or is it a guy who means well but just because of financial reasons building has basically been on hold?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jco5055 said:


> So curious, what's the consensus on KxK? Does it fall into the scammer/bad list of luthiers (I seem to recall that thread on these kinds of guys going around somewhere), or is it a guy who means well but just because of financial reasons building has basically been on hold?



I'd say more of the latter than the former, but I suppose someone who hasn't received a guitar might think otherwise depending on the situation.


----------



## Hollowway

jco5055 said:


> So curious, what's the consensus on KxK? Does it fall into the scammer/bad list of luthiers (I seem to recall that thread on these kinds of guys going around somewhere), or is it a guy who means well but just because of financial reasons building has basically been on hold?


Yeah, it’s not that he’s a scammer because he hasn’t delivered. Because it does appear that he will deliver. But I’ve been waiting for like 8 years or so for mine. (I think the scale 8 run was in 2012, iirc.) As far as I know he is NOT taking new orders right now, so I’m not sure I’d try to put an order in. I say that just because it’s still months and years between emails, and a few of ours are still in queue. Techno’s predates mine, in fact.


----------



## jco5055

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it’s not that he’s a scammer because he hasn’t delivered. Because it does appear that he will deliver. But I’ve been waiting for like 8 years or so for mine. (I think the scale 8 run was in 2012, iirc.) As far as I know he is NOT taking new orders right now, so I’m not sure I’d try to put an order in. I say that just because it’s still months and years between emails, and a few of ours are still in queue. Techno’s predates mine, in fact.



Oh I'm aware he's only going to do stock builds in the future, so that combined with the issues I'd never order a custom from him, but was just wondering if it's worth keeping my eyes peeled for the new stuff as I tend to not be interested in guitars that might play amazing if there's a suspect person behind them (here's looking at Vik).


----------



## Ribboz

Hollowway said:


> I’ve been waiting for like 8 years or so for mine.
> 
> Techno’s predates mine, in fact.



Wow. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Hollowway

Ribboz said:


> Wow. I don't know what to say.


Yeah, it’s been WAY longer than I anticipated. And I have no idea when to expect it. But I still want it. So I guess I’ll just keep waiting, as there’s not much else I can do.


----------



## Vyn

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it’s been WAY longer than I anticipated. And I have no idea when to expect it. But I still want it. So I guess I’ll just keep waiting, as there’s not much else I can do.



This is kind of why I'm on the fence - because on the one hand, a warrior V has been on my hit list since '05 when I was 13 so I'm happy to wait for it. On the other hand though, I'd feel horrible if I did put in an order and got it before you guys got your 8's (or in @technomancer 's case, the >9000 builds that are on order. I remember it seemed like every month you were getting a new build haha).


----------



## technomancer

Vyn said:


> This is kind of why I'm on the fence - because on the one hand, a warrior V has been on my hit list since '05 when I was 13 so I'm happy to wait for it. On the other hand though, I'd feel horrible if I did put in an order and got it before you guys got your 8's (or in @technomancer 's case, the >9000 builds that are on order. I remember it seemed like every month you were getting a new build haha).



Wouldn't bother me at all, Rob has turned out the occasional in stock etc over time for a long time. Honestly the only build I have in that I want done sooner rather than later is the Fede swirl since that was one of the last bodies Herc swirled before he passed away, but there are a couple issues with that one that have slowed it down.

Basically I am happy to see Rob building, period, as if he is working on guitars I know he will be working on the backlog as well.


----------



## Hollowway

Not to sound too braggy, but my scale 8 is going to look super cool, so I thunk rob is going to be really proud of that one. He’s done a great job on it so far. 

And @Vyn I will kill you if you get yours before mine.


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> Not to sound too braggy, but my scale 8 is going to look super cool, so I thunk rob is going to be really proud of that one. He’s done a great job on it so far.
> 
> And @Vyn I will kill you if you get yours before mine.



I will agree that guitar was an absolutely killer idea to begin with, so it is going to be amazing when it is completed


----------



## Hollowway

I just saw a post-paint photo of a Sii-7 on Corey’s Pyramid Guitars FB page, so it looks like Rob is actively building in-stocks again. Hopefully our builds are close to being completed.


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> I just saw a post-paint photo of a Sii-7 on Corey’s Pyramid Guitars FB page, so it looks like Rob is actively building in-stocks again. Hopefully our builds are close to being completed.



Won't swear to it but I believe that guitar was at the shop mostly complete after somebody canceled an order. Going to guess the store asked for more guitars and Rob went "well this one is here and almost done if you're interested...".

It is good to see he has the paint booth running again.


----------



## mphsc

I do talk to rob pretty often. The avail 7 we have was a customers that went MIA. He is making progress on backlogged builds also. We are planning one Karl Sanders 7 and taking the in stocks he has avail. We have no reason to believe he would leave anyone hanging and we’re happy to help anyone in any way. He has delivered 4 personal builds for us over the past years so we feel confident in delivery. He is back in the shop and in our personal opinion, everyone should experience a KxK when they can.


----------



## Hollowway

I pinged Rob again last night on email, just to see if he’s had a chance to look at my build any more. Fingers crossed!


----------



## technomancer

mphsc said:


> I do talk to rob pretty often. The avail 7 we have was a customers that went MIA. He is making progress on backlogged builds also. We are planning one Karl Sanders 7 and taking the in stocks he has avail. We have no reason to believe he would leave anyone hanging and we’re happy to help anyone in any way. He has delivered 4 personal builds for us over the past years so we feel confident in delivery. He is back in the shop and in our personal opinion, everyone should experience a KxK when they can.



I believe I have owned 8? KxKs... might have been more and currently have 3 and completely agree, Rob builds excellent guitars.


----------



## Hollowway

technomancer said:


> I believe I have owned 8? KxKs... might have been more and currently have 3 and completely agree, Rob builds excellent guitars.


I have a couple too, and I would never turn down another opportunity. Great guitars with literally no setup required. I still can’t figure how Rob can make the neck so thin and still fit a truss rod in there. It’s crazy comfortable!


----------



## mphsc

I’ve had 5 personally and plan to help KxK in any way to continue to pump out excellent work. People need to know about this brand. He’s a wizard!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

*went to see if there were any guitars for sale and saw this...


"Guitars in stock*
KxK guitars is not currently accepting new custom orders.

We are completing existing orders only.
There will be a few in stock guitars available here from time to time."


----------



## Hollowway

M3CHK1LLA said:


> *went to if there were any guitars for sale and saw this...
> 
> 
> "Guitars in stock*
> KxK guitars is not currently accepting new custom orders.
> 
> We are completing existing orders only.
> There will be a few in stock guitars available here from time to time."



Yeah, he’s had that up there for 8-9 years now. I hope he one day opens for customs, but at this time it looks like it’s just in-stocks (and the backlog of customs).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

oh...lol


----------



## Hollowway

Muchachos y muchachas! Rob just emailed me - he expects mine to be complete in about a month!


----------



## MetalDaze

Great! Hopefully, that bodes well for the rest of us. 

My order is so old, I picked a spalted maple top (back when that was still a thing)


----------



## StevenC

MetalDaze said:


> Great! Hopefully, that bodes well for the rest of us.
> 
> My order is so old, I picked a spalted maple top (back when that was still a thing)


I hope you get your guitar before spalt becomes acceptable again.


----------



## MetalDaze

StevenC said:


> I hope you get your guitar before spalt becomes acceptable again.



Maybe it will reignite the craze! After all, we are done with burl, right?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

at least it wasn't 5a top that set around so long it became spalted...







btw...i still dig the look


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> Muchachos y muchachas! Rob just emailed me - he expects mine to be complete in about a month!



Wish I could say the same for my swirl 7 that turned ten recently 

That said that guitar was a special circumstance so it's all good, just funny


----------



## Vyn

Well I just dropped a deposit  Very excited to say the least!


----------



## Hollowway

technomancer said:


> Wish I could say the same for my swirl 7 that turned ten recently
> 
> That said that guitar was a special circumstance so it's all good, just funny


Well, I have to thank you for introducing me to the brand. KxK were one of the handful of luthiers willing to take on ERGs 10 years ago.


----------



## Hollowway

Vyn said:


> Well I just dropped a deposit  Very excited to say the least!


Don’t be coy, what did you order?!

Edit: is it what we were talking about in the PM? If so, great choice! Let the others know about the pointiness!


----------



## Vyn

Hollowway said:


> Don’t be coy, what did you order?!
> 
> Edit: is it what we were talking about in the PM? If so, great choice! Let the others know about the pointiness!



It is exactly what we talked about  Exact same specs as Karl's


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> Well, I have to thank you for introducing me to the brand. KxK were one of the handful of luthiers willing to take on ERGs 10 years ago.



You have no idea how much convincing it took to get Rob to offer this 8 string run... he really was not a fan of the idea


----------



## Zhysick

MetalDaze said:


> Maybe it will reignite the craze! After all, we are done with burl, right?



I really hope we are done with burl

PS: I'm just here for the porn


----------



## technomancer

Zhysick said:


> I really hope we are done with burl
> 
> PS: I'm just here for the porn



Some burl looks good, it's the low quality poplar with puke and bukake burst that I am over


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, I’ll go so far as to say ALL woods - or just paint - are cool. It’s the shitty cuts of it and the garish finishes that are too much. Just like a quality airbrush a la Daemoness vs the side-of-the-van ‘80s girl airbrushing. I still like me a nice spalt, in fact.


----------



## Zhysick

I remember the first time I saw the "BC Rich Exotic Series Warlock Spalted Maple" (or whatever the correct name it was)... I wanted to buy it, beautiful... then I saw millions of guitars with the same spalted maple and thought it wasn't exotic anymore. 

I also bought an Ibanez AS103 Burled Maple top guitar, it wasn't the natural one but a bit brownish, can't remember the name of the finish. It was beautiful, then all I saw burl finishes everywhere and happened the same...

But a nice hot pink finish is always right, even a gloss black guitar is always right.

You know what I mean?


----------



## Hollowway

Zhysick said:


> But a nice hot pink finish is always right.
> 
> You know what I mean?



I SO know what you mean. Pink is always cool! There need to be more pink finish options.


----------



## thrsher

Anyone have any communication with Rob?


----------



## technomancer

thrsher said:


> Anyone have any communication with Rob?



Hmmm might have exchanged a happy new year email but nothing else.


----------



## Hollowway

I got an email from him in January saying he was working on my 8 string. I pinged him again a week or two ago but haven’t heard anything back.


----------



## R34CH

I've noticed that Pyramid Guitars has been getting a (somewhat) steady supply of new KxKs on Reverb so it seems like stuff is starting to move again? 

One off builds to get some start up capital to finish up outstanding builds?

https://reverb.com/item/39270359-kxk-v6-flying-v
https://reverb.com/item/37475086-kxk-sii-7-7-string-floyd-rose-baritone

Wouldn't mind the V but...whooo boy 4K


----------



## MetalDaze

R34CH said:


> One off builds to get some start up capital to finish up outstanding builds?



For those of us who haven’t heard from Rob in years, it would be nice to know if this is the case.


----------



## mphsc

We've been taking old stock or builds guys walked away from. As far as we know he's working on the back log and I am encouraging him to finish up any back orders ASAP. Shoot me a DM or email [email protected] if you'd like to talk to me about talking over your build or inquiring about the status of yours. 

We sell direct R34CH, so shoot us an email and we can talk about the V if you're interested.


----------



## MetalDaze

mphsc said:


> Shoot me a DM or email [email protected] if you'd like to talk to me about talking over your build or inquiring about the status of yours.



I took Pyramid Guitars up on this offer and sure enough, he was able to reconnect me to Rob. Not sure what magic fairy dust he has, but mphsc got the communication flowing again.

I don't want to jinx anything, but it looks like my build is back on track.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Hollowway

Yo! Check it out: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/a-decade-in-the-making-behold-the-kxk.347300/


----------



## BlackMastodon

Glad to see you these have materialized! I'll echo what others have said that I feared the worst. Is Rob just clearing out his queue and closing shop or is he gonna start small production again? I remember seeing a lot of KxK mention when I joined SSO around 2011 but lately I haven't heard anything.


----------



## MetalDaze

Just got an update from Rob. It's alive!!


----------



## pott

Seattle needs more KxKs. Well done.


----------



## StevenC

MetalDaze said:


> Just got an update from Rob. It's alive!!


You're in luck, and this is not only a great spalted top but also there is currently no spalt fad happening.


----------



## MetalDaze

StevenC said:


> You're in luck, and this is not only a great spalted top but also there is currently no spalt fad happening.



No kidding. It felt like a good idea 10 years ago  I don't have any other spalted top guitars, so I'm still happy with my choice.


----------



## MetalDaze

Ready to ship!!!


----------



## CanserDYI

Jeeeesus that back.....


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MetalDaze said:


> Ready to ship!!!


goddamn that's some nice sapele. Sapele is such an underrated wood choice aesthetically speaking. One of my 8 strings has a ribbon sapele body like that .


----------



## Hollowway

MetalDaze said:


> Ready to ship!!!


Is that whole thing one piece?!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

It looks like one piece but Rob is an expert at joining wood together so you don’t see any seams.


----------



## MetalDaze

Hollowway said:


> Is that whole thing one piece?!





Lorcan Ward said:


> It looks like one piece but Rob is an expert at joining wood together so you don’t see any seams.



No idea. It wasn't specified that way, but it looks great!


----------



## thrsher

he has done several builds with massive one pieces


----------



## soldierkahn

MetalDaze said:


> I took Pyramid Guitars up on this offer and sure enough, he was able to reconnect me to Rob. Not sure what magic fairy dust he has, but mphsc got the communication flowing again.
> 
> I don't want to jinx anything, but it looks like my build is back on track.
> 
> Stay tuned!



yeah I hit them up about the SII-7. Been wanting to have one of those for years, and this one seems like it was specced out especially for me lol...... hopefully they like my PRS enough lol


----------



## StevenC

It doesn't look like one piece to me, though Rob has done that a bunch before. I think you can see seams alongside the cavity cover and where the grains converge on the bass side.


----------



## mphsc

MetalDaze said:


> Ready to ship!!!



So happy for you man!


----------

